# Order Network Interface after adding new Interface Card



## Luzifer2222 (Jul 13, 2015)

Dear Colleagues,

We have a firewall running under FreeBSD 10.1 with six network interface cards. 
Today morning I have to add a new NIC with four ports. After the reboot all our interface enumeration is completely changed. Is there any possibility to stick the name to the mac address of each adapter?

Thank you for your help.

Regards
Luzifer2222


----------



## asteriskRoss (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to the FreeBSD forums, Luzifer2222.  I believe the NICs using the same driver are assigned a number depending on the order they are detected and that this cannot be configured differently.  However, to address a similar issue, I make use of the functionality to rename an interface by putting something like the following in rc.conf(5):

```
ifconfig_em0_name="net0"
```
By renaming the interfaces and using newly configured names in firewall configurations etc, it makes it much easier to reuse configuration files across different servers (if you are consistent in your naming) or change out interface cards; the only file that needs modification is /etc/rc.conf.


----------



## Luzifer2222 (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you for your reply asteriskRoss.
That makes me very sad that there is no option for it. But if it is so iI will live with that.
I will think about your opinion about renaming interfaces and try to make names right.


----------



## kpa (Jul 13, 2015)

See this mailing list post and read the whole thread too:

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-net/2014-December/040556.html


----------

